# Is there a fix for F@H incorrectly labeling GPUs?



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2019)

In my system with the 1070 and 1080Ti, F@H detects the GPUs reversed.  So it says my 1070 is the 1080Ti and my 1080Ti is the 1070.  It's not a major issue, once I figured it out, but just annoying that it detects them incorrectly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2019)

Maybe @mstenholm knows, but it's always been a case of Que será, será for me.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 22, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> In my system with the 1070 and 1080Ti, F@H detects the GPUs reversed.  So it says my 1070 is the 1080Ti and my 1080Ti is the 1070.  It's not a major issue, once I figured it out, but just annoying that it detects them incorrectly.


I remember that I had a similar problem. FahControl numbers them 0,1,2 in the order that they start a new job and I never got the patience to study the log. Yours are at least far part in performance, as I remember my problem was with a 1070 and a 1070ti. THIS might help a bit. The B0 seems to be your faster one and from numbering it sits in the first slot. These numbers are unique unlike the ones in the log. I get a head arch now 

Edit: Not really related to this post but not worthy of a post on it's own for a broader audience. I will start working in a few days after 1 year and 8 mounts after my work accident and the two operations that it took to get me mobile enough to work. Most unfortunately I lost my rig-sitter (wife, cancer) in the mean time  as you might know so I will not fold until I return from work. Currently I don't have a time frame.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 23, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe @mstenholm knows, but it's always been a case of Que será, será for me.



Yeah, I've always just kind of lived with it.  But I was just wondering if there was a fix.



mstenholm said:


> I remember that I had a similar problem. FahControl numbers them 0,1,2 in the order that they start a new job and I never got the patience to study the log. Yours are at least far part in performance, as I remember my problem was with a 1070 and a 1070ti. THIS might help a bit. The B0 seems to be your faster one and from numbering it sits in the first slot. These numbers are unique unlike the ones in the log. I get a head arch now



It's not a huge issue, I can figure out which is which pretty easily just by pausing one and seeing which GPU in GPU-Z goes idle.



mstenholm said:


> Edit: Not really related to this post but not worthy of a post on it's own for a broader audience. I will start working in a few days after 1 year and 8 mounts after my work accident and the two operations that it took to get me mobile enough to work. Most unfortunately I lost my rig-sitter (wife, cancer) in the mean time as you might know so I will not fold until I return from work. Currently I don't have a time frame.



Its good to here you are back mobile again! Sorry about your wife, I just lost a close friend to cancer, and my business partner has terminal kidney cancer(leaving me to shoulder most of the business stress).  Fuck cancer!


----------

